# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار > سوال: سیستم مدیریت ایاب وذهاب دانشگاه ...

## kablayi

سلام ...
مسئله :
یک شرکت خصوصی پیمانکاری ایاب و ذهاب دانشجویان دانشگاهی را به عهده گرفته ...
این شرکت قصد داره برای سرویس هایش(اتوبوس) یه سیستم مدیریت درست کنه که به وسیله اون بتونه به راننده ها و سرویس دهی نظم بده و همچنین پرداخت کرایه دانشجویان رو هم به صورت پرداخت الکترونیکی از طریق دستگاه کارت خوان انجام بده ... 
هدف اینه که:
- ساعات حرکت سرویس ها رو با برنامه و ساعات و تعداد دانشجویان تنظیم کنه ...
- بتونه پرداخت الکترونیکی رو فعال کنه ...
- رانندگان سرویس ها به ازای سرویس دهی به هر دانشچو مبلغی (فعلا 600تومان) دریافت و تعرفه ای (فعلا 12%) به شرکت پرداخت کنن ...
- و...


میخواستم دوستان لطف کنن کم کم کمکم کنند تا این سیستم رو پیاده سازی کنیم ... :خجالت: 


use cases

صدور کارت ایاب و ذهاب (کارت پرداخت پایا بانک سامان )سرویس دهیمدیریت وضعیت رانندگانبرنامه ریزی ایاب و ذهاب ( طبق آمار ارائه شده از طرف آموزش در هر ترم { برنامه دروس و تعداد دانشجویان}) ایجاد کاربر دانشجو ایجاد کاربر رانندهactors:

دانشجورانندهپژوهش دانشگاه (مجری طرح)زیر سیستم پرداخت الکترونیکیsystem administratorسیستم حسابداری ( جهت محاسبه تعرفه ها)
و...فعلا برای شروع میخواستم بدونم دوستان در مورد این use case ها و Actor ها نظری دارن ؟ :متفکر: 

ممنون ...

----------


## kablayi

این هم use case diagram اگه ممکنه راهنمایی کنید راه رو درست میرم یا نه .... ؟

----------


## kablayi

کسی کمک نمیکنه ...
یه کم دیگه روی اون کار کردم ...use case diagram  جدید با use caseها  actor های جدید به صورت زیر در اومد :

----------


## kablayi

یه مقدار در مورد دیاگرام بالا توضیح بدم ... شاید دوستان بتونن کمک کنن

system admin دو کاربر راننده و دانشجو ایحاد میکند ...amozesh کار برنامه ریزی برای سرویس ها را از طریق manage driver status انجام داده و به راننده میدهددانشجو درخواست کارت پرداخت الکترونیکی مدهد(get card) از طریق بخش پژوهش دانشگاهدانشجو در خوست سرویس میدهد و راننده سرویس میدهد ...دانشجو پرداخت الکترونیکی میکند از طریق زیر سیستم پرداخت الکترونیکی(credit system)راننده هم حقوق خود را از طریق دریافت الکترونیکی(credit receipt) دریافت مینماید ....
اساتید لطفا اگه ممکنه راهنمایی بفرمائید ...

----------


## kablayi

کسی نظری نداره ....؟
چون میخوام طبق همین دیاگرام پیش برم ...
اگه نظری داشتین لطفا بگین ...
ممنون...

----------


## Elham_gh

دوست عزيز،
اگه شما در رابطه با تاپيكي كه ايجاد كرديد مشكل و سئوالي داريد كه هيچ ، اگه هدف طراحي سيستم به صورت جمعي است و اينكه همگي در جريان طراحي يك پروژه باشيم، قبلا تاپيكي به اين منظور ايجاد شده كه نصفه مانده.چند نفر ديگه از دوستان هم مشابه اين تاپيكه  ها را ايجاد كردند كه با پيشنهاد دوستان و حمايت مديريت همه به سراغ همون تاپيك رفتند.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=122544
ممنون

----------

